# Programm :: Images to Sprites zusammenfassen



## Don_Pazo (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo,
ich benutze für meine Web-Application recht viele Icons (allerdings png-Format), die aber alle als einzelne Dateien vorliegen und eingebunden werden (damit meine ich new.png, delete.png, edit.png usw.).

Ich will halt diese alle Dateien zu eine einzelne von mir aus "app-icons.png" zusammenfassen, und suche nach einen Tool dass ich z.B. 20 icons zuschieben kann und er mir einen solche Datei erstellen kann. (wie an der Beispieldatei im Anhang).

Idee zur Optimierung


Kennt jemand so einen Tool (wenn es geht free)?
Hat jemand einen Vorschlag?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Hi,

mir wäre da kein spezielles Programm bekannt, das "Sprites" automatisch generiert, was jetzt aber nicht heißen soll, dass es sowas nicht gibt.

"Sprites" hab ich bislang noch immer in GIMP zusammengestellt 

mfg Maik


----------



## Don_Pazo (26. Mai 2009)

Hallo Maik
 , ich mache es auch mit dem Gimp. 
Es ist mir aber doch zu lässig 60 icons nebeneinander auszurichten. Ich finde einfach  keine Funktion mit dem ich die bilder automatisch laden und dann nebeneinander ausrichten kann.  

Eigentlich ist dass was ich brauche, speichern kann ich dann selber 

Könntest du mir bitte helfen?


----------



## Maik (26. Mai 2009)

Denkbar wäre da eine Automatisierung mittels "Skript-Fu".

mfg Maik


----------



## asm (3. April 2010)

können das IRFAN View und XNVIEW nicht auch mit einer Panorama oder Contact sheet?

Tutorial video

http://ul.to/ehjfws
600 kb, AVI, uploaded.to
(Sorry, habe gerad keinen eigenen Webspace)


----------



## Matthias Reitinger (3. April 2010)

Hallo,

bei Gimp sollte eine Kombination aus Als Ebenen öffnen und dem Ausrichten-Werkzeug weiterhelfen.



asm hat gesagt.:


> Tutorial video
> 
> http://ul.to/ehjfws
> 600 kb, AVI, uploaded.to
> (Sorry, habe gerad keinen eigenen Webspace)


Wieso fügst du die Datei nicht einfach deinem Beitrag als Anhang bei?

Grüße,
Matthias


----------



## Maik (3. April 2010)

Hi,

hab sie noch nicht näher unter die Lupe genommen, um ein  Urteil abgeben zu können, ob ihrer Leistung und Gebrauchsfähigkeit:


CSS Sprites generator
CSS Sprite Generator

mfg Maik


----------

